#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-16
<mkdir> 请问KVM中如何做到VMWARE的快照功能呢？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-17
<zhjawe_> 我在編譯ç代碼的時候碰見個問題：無法複製的選項-quiet
<zhjawe_> 無法識別的選項-quiet
<RuiZi> :)
<Fonchin> 有人在嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-18
<jenson> = =
<AceLan>  =
<jenson> o.o
<jenson> 881
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-19
<totoro_> :)
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-20
<timshan> hello everybody...I meet the problem,when I use the "sudo apt-get autoremove",the system want to remove the mbr...
<timshan> it's too stranger..Anybody can help me?
<timshan> my ubuntu version is 10.04
<FourDollars> timshan: 你可以提供更清楚一點的資訊嗎？
<FourDollars> timshan: screenshot 之類的
<timshan> ok  wait a minute
<timshan>  sudo apt-get autoremove Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages will be REMOVED:   kpartx libwildmidi0 mbr 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded. After this operation, 377kB disk space will be freed. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? n  Abort.
<timshan> sorry = =
<FourDollars> timshan: mbr 只是一個軟體套件，移除也沒關係，在我的系統上也沒有裝這個軟體套件ㄡ
#ubuntu-tw 2011-05-21
<yao_ziyuan> 希望了解一下比较客观的中文论坛。大陆的自然都很限制，海外的有个 万维读者网 的论坛也充满了五毛。台湾的 ptt 印象里不错。
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-15
<David____> Hi
<David____> have every body here?
<byonk> mo
<David____> @@?
<David____> Could I know who is the admini for this chat room?
<David____> hi
<David____> have admini in here?
<BlueT_> @@
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-16
<sl__> 請問有人玩過 scratchbox 嗎?
<sl__> 我有兩個  scratchbox2, 一個給 armv7, 一個給 armv5
<sl__> 然後有一個 package, 希望可以從兩個 scratchbox2 裡看到同一個 source(用 mount), 但是在 sb2 dpkg-buildpackage 時可以依所在的 scratchbox2, 自動對 .deb 加一些檔名, 像是 aaa_sba.deb 或是 aaa_sbb.deb, 其實 sba 表示在 scratchbox2 a 裡面 build 的 , sbb 表示是在 scratchbox2 b 裡面 build 的 ,請問這是可能的嗎?
<sl__> 自問自答... dh_builddeb 有參數可以指定打包的 deb 檔位置
<hugokuo> 把nic 換掉 , ubuntu 開機都會掃netowrk 60秒
<hugokuo> 那個機制有辦法關掉嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-17
<tyteen4a03> 你好，ubuntu有没有繁体中文的拼音输入法啊
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-18
<hugokuo> bonjour
<pwchi> 我發現在 Ubuntu 12.04 裡 aptitude 似乎已經不是預設安裝了？
<AceLan> pwchi: 早就不是了囉
<pwchi> 啊
<pwchi> 那可能是我只用 LTS 版，還停在 10.04。
<pwchi> aptitude 為什麼會拿掉？是換成什麼更好的管理工具了嗎？
<AceLan> 應該只是不建議使用文字模式的工具吧
<pwchi> 了解
#ubuntu-tw 2012-05-20
<Ds_> HI,大家好
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-15
<CrBoy___> 有人在嗎QQ
#ubuntu-tw 2013-05-16
<zeroplex> 偶爾在  O_O /
<vipzrx> 早上号
<vipzrx> 号
<vipzrx> 好
<vipzrx> 早上好
<vipzrx> 这里没有人在吗？
<vipzrx> 怎么都不说话？
<vipzrx> 有人在吗？
<mp607> 有
<vipzrx> mp607:  你好
<hugokuo> hi
<hugokuo> ??switch ?? A B C D ??????10G NIC.  ????????????10G???
<hugokuo> ????   AB ?????? ?? C?D?????  , ???A-B ? C-D ??????  ??
<hugokuo> ????????switch ??? AB , CD ??????? ?? 10G ?  
<hugokuo> ? backplane bandwidth ??? 
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-13
<iu> 0.0
<PHLin> 11
<PHLin> 1.1
<iu> 2.2
<trhrtr> 請問我想在WIN7 灌Ubuntu的虛擬機 怎麼弄比較好
<PHLin> 就先VirtualBox/VMWare之類的灌起來，然後灌ubuntu
<trhrtr> VirtualBox/VMWares 請問哪個優 聽說VirtualBox比較快?
<tyjtyj> 0.0
<tyjtyj> 請問哪一套比較好?
<PHLin> tyjtyj, 這兩個都有用過，不過沒有深入比較過，有待其他前輩分享了
<PHLin> tyjtyj, 網路上應該也有不少比較文，可以參考看看
<tyjtyj> 求救... 好像卡住了耶
<tyjtyj> http://i.imgur.com/JWFSbRy.png
<tyjtyj> 安裝完後 我選重新開機
<tyjtyj> 發現了... 原來要自己重開
<MAC_> 各位好
<MAC_> 請問在嗎?
<s991533> ?
<MAC_> 是這樣的
<MAC_> 我想找一下
<MAC_> 跟MAC桌面相似的Linux作業系統
<MAC_> 下載安裝
<MAC_> 不知道是否可以建議選擇那一個比較好
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-15
<Krishnamurti> 大家好
<s991533> Hi
#ubuntu-tw 2014-05-17
<cdtabenter> 大家好,新人一名,請多關照
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-11
<yang__> 哈囉請問一下各位 有人用VM裝 ubuntu 15.04   輸入密碼後 (密碼正確) 會重複跳到登入畫面的情況嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-13
<RJHsiao> http://coscup2015.kktix.cc/events/2ff2de9e COSCUP 2015 Workshop 要申請截止了！大家有沒有興趣弄個手把手安裝 Workshop？
<tomchun> hi
<tomchun> 大家好
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-14
<alstonChang> 請問大大screen 有沒有推薦的plugin 我用byobu功能蠻強的但是kde 下會有問題
<alstonChang> ./w
#ubuntu-tw 2015-05-17
<dengxinjun> zai
#ubuntu-tw 2016-05-16
<fromhy> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2016-05-17
<Marvin> Hi
<FourDollars> Google 又生了新產品出來，開了一個 https://goo.gl/spaces/UoM5Q5Tg1mJoUbeYA Ubuntu 正體中文 Space，有興趣的人可以加入一起試玩。
#ubuntu-tw 2016-05-18
<abc0922001> 大家好
#ubuntu-tw 2016-05-19
<mag301> hello
<mag301> anybody here?
#ubuntu-tw 2016-05-21
<monkey_> help
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-15
<fishtw> 早安，各位
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-17
<fishtw> 早安，...打給後
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-18
<fishtw> 大家早安
#ubuntu-tw 2017-05-19
<fishtw> 早安，...打給後
<rich1iu> 午安
<fishtw> 下午好
#ubuntu-tw 2019-05-18
<asdfsadfa88> 大家好　請問可不可在這裏打屁？
